# If the planet goes boom



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Been curious to see how others are approaching the current nuclear threats. I know there is a wide range of preparedness here.

Our household is better stocked then we were in Jan 2020 but I've still been adding what we can afford. 

That said, my general approach to Putin's madness is to accept there isn't anything I can really do beyond general preparedness. To be honest, I'm not even sure I'd want to survive a true nuclear volley given the size of the arsenal at play. 

Do others actually think folks of average means can do much at this weird moment? Are others actually preparing to live off of Twinkies and 6 legged toads?


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

We’ve got a year’s supply of food, 3,000 gallons of water, and a giant propane tank full - with all the necessary adapters to do everything we need to do with it. Plus, lots and lots of ammo. I’m not going to go down without a giant fight if someone tries to take what I have.

Canned beans, canned vegetables, and canned fruit are not very expensive. These simple purchases made my wife much less stressed until we had the means to get everything we needed.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

I've got all my neighbor's scoped out and classified by who are going to be the softest targets.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

I found this brazen propaganda up Diamond Fork tonight and you guys are worried about nukes?


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

johnnycake said:


> I've got all my neighbor's scoped out and classified by who are going to be the softest targets.


Looks like you are going the Moki direction of "man corn". 

I'm thinking my family & I will head south 😬😁


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

colorcountrygunner said:


> View attachment 153710
> 
> I found this brazen propaganda up Diamond Fork tonight and you guys are worried about nukes?


I occasionally get sentimental and realize I use to be able to backpack into Diamond Fork and not see a soul for 2-3 nights. Just me, a tarp, and hot springs.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

colorcountrygunner said:


> View attachment 153710
> 
> I found this brazen propaganda up Diamond Fork tonight and you guys are worried about nukes?



What the bleep! Even the street signs have a blatant left wing agenda. D*&n liburls. I guess this means we can ignore traffic signs now. And my impressionable daughter just got her learners permit. 


Anyway, where were we? Oh, a post atomic dystopian hellscape. First off, I guess if a Russkie nuke scores a direct hit over Happy Valley, it won't matter much how much food, water, or ammo I have in the pantry or safe. If its something less horrific, Yes, we do have a decent supply of all of the above to get through at least one nuclear winter or significant disruption. I suppose I also have sufficient faith that something that severe won't happen. I worry more about natural disasters or maybe political unrest, but think the odds favor less cinematic outcomes. 

Finally, even though the Mad Max outfit is a little snug, both the missus and I have enough esoteric skillz that a roving band would eagerly want us to be part of the "pack", and we could barter our way through.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

backcountry said:


> I occasionally get sentimental and realize I use to be able to backpack into Diamond Fork and not see a soul for 2-3 nights. Just me, a tarp, and hot springs.


Tonight up Diamond Fork I could occasionally go 2 or 3 seconds without seeing anybody.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

colorcountrygunner said:


> Tonight up Diamond Fork I could occasionally go 2 or 3 seconds without seeing anybody.


But were any of them cute?


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

backcountry said:


> Been curious to see how others are approaching the current nuclear threats. I know there is a wide range of preparedness here.
> 
> Our household is better stocked then we were in Jan 2020 but I've still been adding what we can afford.
> 
> ...


I am having as much fun with family and friends as possible, fishing/elk hunting a lot, and goose hunted two of the last 7 days.
I retired three years ago when I turned 51 and am also helping neighbors and wheelchair bound/veterans fill their deer tags.
Life is excellent!
If someone drops the bomb, screw the possession limits!!!


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

MrShane said:


> If someone drops the bomb, screw the possession limits!!!



One of my favorite "Far Side" comic entries.









Far Side Gary Larson Fishing Nuclear Atomic Bomb Funny Coffee Mug OZ 1986 | eBay


<body><p>FAR SIDE Gary Larson Fishing Atomic Bomb Funny Coffee Mug OZ 1986 Dark Humor </p><br /><br /><p>One small divot - see last picture. It is smooth , it won’t cut you. </p></body>



www.ebay.com


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

johnnycake said:


> But were any of them cute?


Yeah, but they didn't look like they would smell very good. Westfalia van, kinda earthy look. You get my drift.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

Even Russians don’t want anything to do with it!









Two Russians sail to Alaska seeking asylum in US - BBC News


Hundreds of thousands of men have fled Russia so they will not be conscripted to fight in Ukraine.




www.bbc.com


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

colorcountrygunner said:


> Yeah, but they didn't look like they would smell very good. Westfalia van, kinda earthy look. You get my drift.


Not like the hot springs smell great anyway...


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

backcountry said:


> Been curious to see how others are approaching the current nuclear threats. I know there is a wide range of preparedness here.


Well I approach it like any other day. I find no contentment in worrying about such things that one could never control. Although Joe seems to think he can gain more votes by using the fear tactics employed by almost every politician. 
Actually it is kind of sad so many people worry so much. 
On the bright side- these types of threads usually bring out some funny responses......


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I’m not doing anything different than I did 2 weeks, 2 months, or 2 years ago.

So basically I’m not hunting or fishing enough.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Vanilla said:


> I’m not doing anything different than I did 2 weeks, 2 months, or 2 years ago.
> 
> So basically I’m not hunting or fishing.


FTFY


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

colorcountrygunner said:


> View attachment 153710
> 
> I found this brazen propaganda up Diamond Fork tonight and you guys are worried about nukes?


I fixed the sign!


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

MrShane said:


> I fixed the sign!


Beliiiiieeeevin' Hold on to that feeeeeliiiiinnn


----------



## SaltyWalty (Feb 1, 2021)

I’m not worried about nukes, yes I think it’ll happen but I’m just lookin at the world and it’s worth it to let it burn. We don’t have a bunch of guns but it’s all spent on food for 8 kids. Our food supply is pretty good tho considering my deer and monthly case lot sales


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm 71 years old and dating. 

Uh...a nuclear calamity could be an improvement.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

wyogoob said:


> I'm 71 years old and dating.
> 
> Uh...a nuclear calamity could be an improvement.


At least you have a target rich environment over there in Evingston! My 37 year old brother is newly divorced and dating. Says it's pretty rough. If I ever find myself single again I will probably just turn into a monk. You forgot to claim your TOTP, Goob.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

colorcountrygunner said:


> View attachment 153710
> 
> I found this brazen propaganda up Diamond Fork tonight and you guys are worried about nukes?


So......
Are you more worried about the bullet holes or the message ?? 
Doesn't look to me like they are good shooters.


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

wyogoob said:


> I'm 71 years old and dating.
> 
> Uh...a nuclear calamity could be an improvement.


When I am 71 and dating, I just hope my wife doesn’t mind.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

If a nutcase decides to push the red button, I sure don't want to have failing health and a slow death from fallout. Make it go BOOM directly on me. 

Goob, Have you considered possibly trying the "Russian Women Exchange" policy?? I know a guy that did that and his wife is a great gal and funny as hell! Could help in the event of a Nuke.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

taxidermist said:


> If a nutcase decides to push the red button, I sure don't want to have failing health and a slow death from fallout. Make it go BOOM directly on me.


That's my hope. Beyond health, I don't see much joy in surviving a post apocalyptic hell hole filled with human violence running rampant.

That said, I'm guessing his red button would be tactical nukes against soldiers or Ukraine. 

Let's hope he's just a rat in a corner trying to bluff his way to a deal.


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

backcountry said:


> That's my hope. Beyond health, I don't see much joy in surviving a post apocalyptic hell hole filled with human violence running rampant.
> 
> That said, I'm guessing his red button would be tactical nukes against soldiers or Ukraine.
> 
> Let's hope he's just a rat in a corner trying to bluff his way to a deal.


Let’s hope I shoot a banded Goose on ‘second’ opener!!!


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

MrShane said:


> Let’s hope I shoot a banded Goose on ‘second’ opener!!!


Granted daylight shooting hours will be pretty limited during nuclear winter.


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

backcountry said:


> Granted daylight shooting hours will be pretty limited during nuclear winter.


The Geese will also be glowing green so easier to see!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

taxidermist said:


> ..........................................................................................................
> 
> Goob, Have you considered possibly trying the "Russian Women Exchange" policy?? I know a guy that did that and his wife is a great gal and funny as hell! Could help in the event of a Nuke.


Great advice, thanks.

Think I'll dig up my beets and make 5 gallons of borscht.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm going to find that old school desk they made us hide under in 1956. That'll work just fine. At least that's what the told us.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Al Hansen said:


> I'm going to find that old school desk they made us hide under in 1956. That'll work just fine. At least that's what the told us.


I also remember them telling us to run home to hide. 

We did have a couple of those bomb proof desk that we bought when the school district upgraded but got rid of them a long time ago. Boy was that dumb.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Al Hansen said:


> I'm going to find that old school desk they made us hide under in 1956. That'll work just fine. At least that's what the told us.


They worked pretty good for the Tornado warnings back in Indiana when we were kids as well. 
In either case you were kissing your butt good by if it really happened


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

wyogoob said:


> I'm 71 years old and dating.


I imagine a Goob first date question would be: "What is the strangest thing you've cooked?"

-DallanC


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> I'm going to find that old school desk they made us hide under in 1956. That'll work just fine. At least that's what the told us.


Yeah, great idea.

I grew up in Tornado Alley so we had "under the desk' practice for tornados and nukes.

Those were the days.


----------



## lifesshort (Apr 3, 2017)

wyogoob said:


> Yeah, great idea.
> 
> I grew up in Tornado Alley so we had "under the desk' practice for tornados and nukes.
> 
> Those were the days.


You guys made me laugh. I was sitting at my desk when the Magna earthquake hit. I thought what the heck is that by the time I processed it being an earthquake I thought should I jump under the desk or stand in the doorway. By the time I figured out what to do it was over. Funny how school training from 50+ years ago would pop back into my head.


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

Yeah by the time we figured out what was going on it was over lol, I barely made it out of bed


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

We had tornado come through town one May. We watched it from History class come barreling towards school. Not following our traing, we all bailed from our classroom and went to the shower rooms in the gym. The tornado turned and tore up the town just blocks away.

The Kennedy and Khrushcev Cuba missle crisis was the same year. We practiced a lot then.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

Catherder said:


> ...... First off, I guess if a Russkie nuke scores a direct hit over Happy Valley, it won't matter much how much food, water, or ammo I have in the pantry or safe.


I am not sure what reason the Rusko's would have to nuke HV. If nukes ever fly they would not waste any on Utah except maybe one for the Dugway stash and one for HAFB.
That being said, nukes or no nukes, we have a few years worth of stash for emergencies including but not limited to a nukie session.


----------

